# Another Newbie



## meleftie (Sep 21, 2011)

New to Specktra - glad to have found some fellow makeup junkies!    I have way way too much MAC, also obsessed with some Chanel & Giorgio Armani (the eyes to kill).   Always looking for new combinations and tips.


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome ,


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 22, 2011)

to specktra! you will fit in just fine here!


----------



## meleftie (Sep 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> to specktra! you will fit in just fine here!



 	Thank You


----------



## bis (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra :welcome: Btw, there is a Chanel thread here where we chat about Chanel as well, maybe you visit?


----------



## meleftie (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know, I hadn't stumbled across it yet.   I'll definitely see if I can find it.



bis said:


> Btw, there is a Chanel thread here where we chat about Chanel as well, maybe you visit?


----------



## bis (Sep 27, 2011)

meleftie said:


> Thank you for letting me know, I hadn't stumbled across it yet.   I'll definitely see if I can find it.


  If you haven't found it yet, here is the link: http://www.specktra.net/f/313/chanel I deny all responsibility for makeup purchases that are inspired by this thread


----------



## kristiana72 (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome to the spectra


----------



## anne082 (Jan 18, 2012)

Enjoy Specktra


----------

